
RealTalk (Pt. II): How We Recreated Joe Rogan’s Voice Using AI - espeed
https://medium.com/@dessa_/realtalk-how-it-works-94c1afda62f0
======
ohiovr
That sounded better than most dedicated voice synths I've heard.

